# My tri albino darwin.



## WizardFromAus- (Mar 12, 2020)

Sup people!! So i have a 4-5month albino, also i should mention im new to the snake game.. so i fed her like 3 an half days ago, she took the fuzzy mice no dramas, my question is she kind of did a runny poo lol so ive been told she is probably stressed out being in a new environment.. so im giving her like 3-4 more days without handling her so she can feel a bit more safe.. also i have another question which im very unsure about and it seems everyone's got a different say on this subject.. but i fed her inside of her enclosure. People have been telling me not to do that and feed her in a seprate area as this will stop her from biting everytime i go in to grab her. Anyways thanks heaps if any one has advice

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 12, 2020)

The people telling you to feed outside of their enclosures because it can “cause bad behaviour to develop” look something like this —- only time I’ve been bit is waving my hands in front of their face either trying to quickly clean or other reasons





Would love to see Le snakey  at 4-5mths though it should probably be on like hopper or weaned mice though


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Mar 12, 2020)

Haha so then its completly fine to continue to feed her in the enclosure, yeah ?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 12, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Haha so then its completly fine to continue to feed her in the enclosure, yeah ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Yep 100% I think 99% of the reptile community feed in their enclosures


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Mar 12, 2020)

Ok man .. legend! Thanks heaps aye




Bl69aze said:


> Yep 100% I think 99% of the reptile community feed in their enclosures


I have a 7 watt heat matt, im getting thermostat tomorrow hopfully 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 12, 2020)

No behavioral issues from feeding in their enclosure.The only problems that may arise could be the type of substrate used in the enclosure and the potential for ingestion. 



Bl69aze said:


> I think 99% of the reptile community feed in their enclosures



Einstein once posted online that 87% of statistics are made up.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Mar 13, 2020)

Ramsayi said:


> No behavioral issues from feeding in their enclosure.The only problems that may arise could be the type of substrate used in the enclosure and the potential for ingestion.
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein once posted online that 87% of statistics are made up.


Yea im just tryna figure it all out.. well im going to take the bedding out then, and put back the newspaper 
Cheers mate




Bl69aze said:


> The people telling you to feed outside of their enclosures because it can “cause bad behaviour to develop” look something like this —- only time I’ve been bit is waving my hands in front of their face either trying to quickly clean or other reasons
> 
> View attachment 328679
> 
> ...


Thats her









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 13, 2020)

Nice little
One you got there!

Definitely Weaner or bigger!


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Mar 13, 2020)

Bl69aze said:


> Nice little
> One you got there!
> 
> Definitely Weaner or bigger!


Ok thanks heaps mate!! I was thinking about buying her some rats for her next feed.. i literally fed it her last fuzzy mouse jist 45min ago. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------

